# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Dinker Born From Spider Male x Normal Female

## Bundu Boy

Hi All

I hatched out this male from a pairing between my Spider Male and Normal Female. The clutch was spot on odds wise with 1.1 spiders and 1.1 normals

He was the first to come out of the eggs and I decided to keep him back because his look is very different to what I determine as being a normal. His sister looked perfectly normal.




These two pictures above show his different patterning. You can see he has a broken banded look with the dorsal scales being extremely light. It almost looks like he wanted to be a spider but decided 'no' early on during incubation.

 

Here is a good shot of his head. He has very prominent patches on his head and also he has a contnuation of the side-head stripe that goes right to tip of his upper lip. You can also see in this pic how light the dorsal scales are.



The belly shot. Not clear as you can see but rather very busy with this checkered look running all along his belly.

Any thoughts. I am calling him normal until bred otherwise.

----------


## Bundu Boy

These are some pics of the dam.





I have paired the spider male and this female again this year and am interested to see if I get similar looking hatchlings.

----------


## rexrem

Breed him back to his mom to see if there's a super form.

----------

_Bundu Boy_ (07-14-2011)

----------


## sho220

Have you posted pics of the spiders? I'm curious to see what their patterns look like...

----------

_Bundu Boy_ (07-14-2011)

----------


## PghBall

I'd breed him back to her as well.  Cool looking BP regardless!  :Good Job:

----------

_Bundu Boy_ (07-14-2011)

----------


## Bundu Boy

Thanks for the replies

My intention is to breed him back at some point, or maybe to a sibling if a suitable female is hatched out later this year.

Here are the pics of the Sire and the dinkers sister




Interestingly you can see on the females head she has a clear stripe on the side of her head that cuts through the typical spider head pattern.

----------


## sandersnd44

Cool looking snakes. The dinker does in fact look like he wanted to be a spider and changed his mind lol. Name him confucius lol.

----------

_adamjeffery_ (07-13-2011),_Bundu Boy_ (07-14-2011),Tylina01 (05-28-2013)

----------


## Jared2608

I like how it has white bands around it's black markings, that's super cool!!

----------

_Bundu Boy_ (07-14-2011)

----------


## python_addict

it looks like he has some sort of shatter woma patterns in him with awesome head markings i would deffinately have kept him too

----------

_Bundu Boy_ (07-14-2011)

----------


## mdfreak2

great looking holdbacks hope he proves out for you they all look great though

----------

_Bundu Boy_ (07-14-2011)

----------


## Bundu Boy

Thanks for comments all, yeah he has a real interesting pattern....

The Spider I got from the biggest breeder here in South Africa. The normal female was a lucky petshop pickup so i have no clue if she is anything more than a normal, could be het for something... maybe.... maybe not

Time will tell

I had someone from another forum tell me that it looks like a spector.....

----------


## Jared2608

I just realized now that you're from South Africa, nice one man!

----------


## Bundu Boy

> I just realized now that you're from South Africa, nice one man!


Jy is reg, lekker!
(you are correct, awesome!)

----------

